# ruger 243



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

do u have one because i sure do. and i love it .im in love with ruger guns. ive had one for 3-4 years now and ive never had one complaint.so if you have one do u like yours.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I like the caliber, 243win is a good do-all rifle. If Ruger only came from the factory with a good adjustable trigger I could like them a lot more.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i have no problems with my trigger at all.if you want a ruger with an adjustable trigger than go to a gun shop specialist and see what they can do for you.of course itll cost money but itll be worth it in my opionion. :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

bigbuck144 said:


> i have no problems with my trigger at all.


You don't know any better.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

oh i was just wondering if they could make the trigger adjustable at a gunshop sorry if i ****** you off.hey how old are you because if your older than me then you definately know more.im only 14 so im not quite sure on what everything means when it comes to guns.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know any better either.

I LOVE my Ruger 243. But not as much as my Weatherby 223.

I'm 28. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Fallguy, that Wby trigger can be fixed in about 10min, however, it'll spoil ya.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Horsager

How do I do that? I am worried about taking it apart and not being able to fix it again. Got any tips?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

There's no "taking apart" to it, the trigger is adjustable as-is from the factory. The only "taking apart" is taking the action out of the stock.

If you don't know how to adjust one then Northern Rifle Accurization would be my tip since you live in Grand Forks.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I thought you had to take the stock off, or do you still have to do that? Perhaps I will read my owners manual again adn then decide. How much would the guy at Northern charge? His name is Gordy right?


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

hey fall guy , what do you like about ruger 243s?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

$45.

Barreled action comes out of the stock then you adjust the screws on the trigger mechanism.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

i love mine ruger.it shot good.put new triger in.shot gooder now. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

great some one who likes it.thanks dude.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

bigbuck144 said:


> great some one who likes it.thanks dude.


He likes it even better now with an adjstable trigger.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah but he liked it still when it was normal. but yeah youre right .ill see if mine has an adjstable trigger.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If your rifle is an older Ruger 77 with a tang saftey it does. If it's the newer 77MkII or Hawkeye it does not.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

its like 3-4 years old so would it.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

No.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

dang that stinks.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Crappy trigger would be my complaint with Ruger as well. Good gun otherwise, but if I had one, I would have a desire to trade it for........ say.... a SAVAGE. Even the old trigger on the Savage isn't that bad. The new one is great.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

doing a trigger on a three position safety ruger, or a savage is a lot easier than you think. ive done one of each, not a proffessional job, but about 4lbs, and crisp. its mostly just putting a smoother finish on the sear. or just get a drop in for a $100.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Drop in is the way to go. Give or take it's a 20 minute exercise. Tools required, a large flat-blade screwdriver to remove the stock. A smallish punch to push out the trigger retaining pin, a small hammer to hit the punch (the large screwdriver handle will do in a pinch), and the small allen wrench supplied with the new trigger.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager put a Rifle Basix trigger in my Mark II M77 and it is really nice. I was always going to change the trigger out on it but just never got around to it. I'm extremely glad I did it now!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

what do you think of those rifle basix? i havnt even really looked at them, but i see there alot cheaper than a timney or jewel.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey guys, long time no speaky.

You can fix your M77 fact trigger if you like. Inf can be found on the internet on how to do it.

the main theing is the long creep.

often reffered to as Lawyer triggers"

very safe. overkill actually, way more than enough surface contact between sear & trigger. you trim it back & correct the angle so it doesn't climb or lift on pull & she'll snap so nice, it's amazing.

I did one last year for my daughter in a brand new M77 in .243. we relieved barrel channel for free float, glass bed it, slicked the action & did the trigger, what a fantastic little rifle.

Dave


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

here's what I'm talking about.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Rifle basix a good / very good trigger, but need to call the owner to help you adjust unless you know how to make it excellent. Otherwise pay the cash and get the Timney. Every Timney I have ever dropped in a rifle has broke crisp like ice, and no creep right out of the package. Both companies have bent over backwards to help me out with any issues. Horsager may be able to give you some advice on triggers as well.

Good Luck....I hunt elk with an old-timer who has killed 25 elk in the last 26 years with a 243 rifle. I used to own a rem 700 varmint special in 6mm rem, but I found it too light for my hunting chores, but I never tried barnes X bullets through it either!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i have those same diagrams, i got them from varmint als, but when i went back to look for them to make a link, i couldnt find them.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

well I followed those directions on a mkII with great results.


----------



## bigoledude (Aug 25, 2007)

I had a M77 in caliber .243. I put a Timney trigger on it and, that trigger made it miserable to shoot any of my other rifles! Then, I had a gunsmith "fix" the factory Ruger trigger on another rifle. This trigger was nearly as good!

Those triggers were the ones that convinced me how important good triggers were to good shooting. We wound up having EVERY trigger, on every rifle, worked in some way. No one wanted to shoot the ones with the lousy triggers!

I just bought a Savage with the "Accutrigger". That is the best factory trigger I've ever had on a rifle.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I have a Ruger .243 thats 25 years old and never have liked the trigger much. Just can't seem to get away from that "jerk" even when shooting on a bench. I am going to have a gunsmith fix 'er up.


----------

